# What are the top diesel power generator manufacturers?



## AL-Kateb (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello everybody! This is my first post in this forum, I hope you can help me with this.

I'm looking for 60 - 100 kva diesel generator, and the most important factor is the fuel consumption, I have a very old one, actually it's an engine that's made into a generator, it's 60 KVA, at first it was only consuming 6 liters of diesel at about 80% load, now it's 14 for the same load, nobody was able to fix it so I thought I have to buy a new one but I did not know what to chose so I would appreciate your advice.

Again, what I'm looking for is a generator between 60 - 100 KVA diesel generator with as little consumption as possible, what brands would you suggest?

Thanks.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

Mitsubishi are very good. My dad had a 350 KW that had over 20,000 hours with no problem. He also had a 100 KW Iveco that was great on fuel. (I should have kept that one for myself). The Multiquip are also good.


----------



## Udit (May 29, 2014)

Kirloskar is the top generator manufacturer. Every generator required the engine control unit panel to control the system. Engine control units (ECS) help us to keep watch on the engine to run it properly and it should not be overloaded and overheated.


----------



## Udit (May 29, 2014)

Generator phase, fuel and overload capacity are the important criteria to select the diesel power generator. To maintain the efficiency of the genset, engine management system is to be followed regularly.


----------

